# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ένας νεος Κομβος(?) στο Καλλιθεα AWMN. (#14586)

## BillGeo

Πολυ καλημερα σε ολους.

Φτιαχνω αυτο το θρεντ για να ενημερωσω για την πορεια της κατασκευης/ενεργοποιησης
του εξοπλισμου που θα με συνδεσει με το Μετροπολιτικο Δικτυο.

Επισης εδω θα παραθετω μερικα ερωτηματα μου που θα μοιαζανε απο χαζα εως εντελως ακυρα σε αλλα θεματα.

----------


## BillGeo

*Καταρχας:* Προς το παρον εγω θα ειμαι ενας απλος client. Δικαιουμε να ονομαζομαι "κομβος".
_(ετσι προκηπτει και το "?" στον τιτλο του θρεντ)_


*Παμε τωρα στον εξοπλισμο.*  ::  

Μεχρι τωρα εχουμε:

1 x MikroTik RouterBoard 411
1 x MiniPci Winstron CM9
1 x 60cm πιατο ExtremeEuropa
1 x Feeder Biquad (με "φτερα"!) -- Υπο κατασκευη
1 x DIY PoE injector

Δεν εχει δοκιμαστει τιποτα απο αυτα ακομα.
Τα περισσοτερα τα πηρα χθες.

Σημερα ελπιζω να τελειωσω το Biquad μου (μενει μονο το καλωδιο και το N-type)
και να δικομασω το RB και το CM9 (με το PoE).



Καλως σας βρηκα λοιπον και καλα pings να εχουμε!  ::

----------


## panxan

> *Καταρχας:* Προς το παρον εγω θα ειμαι ενας απλος client. Δικαιουμε να ονομαζομαι "κομβος".
> _(ετσι προκηπτει και το "?" στον τιτλο του θρεντ)_...


Δεν απάντάς μόνος σου εδώ?
Anyway Καλές δοκιμές

----------


## BillGeo

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BillGeo
> 
> *Καταρχας:* Προς το παρον εγω θα ειμαι ενας απλος client. Δικαιουμε να ονομαζομαι "κομβος".
> _(ετσι προκηπτει και το "?" στον τιτλο του θρεντ)_...
> 
> 
> Δεν απάντάς μόνος σου εδώ?


Χμμμμ... δλδ... αν δεν εισαι AP δεν ειναι κομβος.
Δλδ ο απλος client δεν ειναι κομβος.

Βασικα δεν εχει κ μεγαλη σημασια, απο περιεργια και μονο ρωτησα και γιατι στο Wind ολα τα ονομαζει "κομβους".




> Anyway Καλές δοκιμές


Ευχαριστω ρε κληρουχα!  ::

----------


## panxan

> ...Ευχαριστω ρε κληρουχα!


  ::   ::  
Ε όχι
Και ρε και κληρούχα?  ::   ::   ::  
Θα γίνω Ζαχόπουλος

----------


## BillGeo

Καλα... μην παρεξηγηθεις κιολας, για καλο στο ειπα. 





Anyway, η δουλεια προχωραει.

Σημερα πηρα και το ηλεκτρολογικο κουτακι για το RB.
Δεν μου αφηνει χωρο για να βαλω στις πλευρες του το N-Type και RJ-45 γιατι εχει 10 ταπες/τρυπες.
Λεω να τις ταπωσω μονιμα με βενζινοκολα και να βαλω τους κονεκτορες απο την πισω μερια.

Λετε να εχει μεγαλο προβλημα αν μπει στον ιστο (στα 1,5 μετρα) αν στερεωθει με ενα Μ?


Μπηκε το N-Type της Amphenol, και μπηκε και θερμοσυστελλομενο με κολα της 3Μ (στην μερια του biquad).
Αυριο θα παω να παρω ενα πιο μεγαλο κολλητηρι γιατι το πιστο μου 15αρι Ersa δεν τα καταφερνει με την χαλκοσωληνα.

Ακομα δεν εχω βαλει να δοκιμασω το RouterBoard... οποτε μαλλον ειναι προ των πυλων και αλλες ερωτησεις.



Εχετε καποια παρατηρηση?
Τιποτα αλλο που θα πρεπει να προσεξω?
Something?

----------


## BillGeo

_Update:_

*ΟΚ, τελος και το feeder. (Δουλεψε 30αρι Weller και εγιναν οι κολησεις)

Το RB μπηκε στο κουτακι του.
Μπηκε και μια ψυχτουλα (για μνημες PC) στο chipset του αφου ειδα τις φωτο εδω:*
http://routerboard.com/pdf/rb411mA.pdf *που το διχνουν με ψυχτρα!*
(ή η mikroTik αποφασισε να ρηξει το κοστος και δεν το εβαλε ή το καταστημα που το πηρα ειχε καποια πιο παλια εκδοση!) 

*Και μερικες φωτο:*

----------


## BillGeo

Προβλημα 1ο:

Το Winbox (με MAC συνδεση), κανει disconnect μετα απο 5-10 δευτερολεπτα.
Δεν προλαβαινω να κανω τιποτα.

Με ψαξημο στα forums βρηκα οτι μπορει να βοηθησει αν κανω assign μια ΙΡ και να τρεξω WInBox με ΙΡ συνδεση.

Ετσι λοιπον κατεβαζω το NeighborViewer για να κανω MAC-Telnet και να δωσω ΙΡ απο την κονσολα.


Προβλημα 2ο:

Στην προσπαθεια μου να δωσω ΙΡ και να κανω enable το IP-WinBox,
εκανα μαλακι@ και εκλεισα το Mac-Telnet!!! 

Τωρα πρεπει να φτιαψω ενα RS232 καλωδιο, γιατι μονο ετσι μπορω να "μπω" στο RB!!!


_(ετσι δεν ειναι? κανω λαθος?)_

----------


## BillGeo

*Μηπως μπορω να κανω με καποιο τροπο Hardware Reset του Board 
και να επαναφερει τα Factory Defaults???*

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## panxan

> Προβλημα 1ο:
> 
> Το Winbox (με MAC συνδεση), κανει disconnect μετα απο 5-10 δευτερολεπτα.
> Δεν προλαβαινω να κανω τιποτα.
> .....


Είσαι με laptop να υποθέσω?
Αν ναι, κλείσε (απενεργοποίηση / disable) την wireless κάρτα.
Και μπες μετά με mac address

edit
Λάθος περί mac
Αυτό θα γίνει αφού ανοίξεις το mac-telnet

----------


## BillGeo

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BillGeo
> 
> Προβλημα 1ο:
> 
> Το Winbox (με MAC συνδεση), κανει disconnect μετα απο 5-10 δευτερολεπτα.
> Δεν προλαβαινω να κανω τιποτα.
> .....
> 
> 
> ...



Φιλε μου, εχω διαβασει και τις απαντησεις εδω:
viewtopic.php?f=20&t=35287

Οχι, δεν ειμαι με laptop. Αλλα ετσι και αλλιως ειχα κανει disable τις αλλες δυο network connections που ειχα.


*Anyway, τωρα βαζω το σειριακο να μπω με telnet. * 



_btw, τελικα δεν γινετε να επαναφερεις τα factory defaults hardwarικα?
Δεν ειδα κατι στα manuals και στα documetations._

----------


## BillGeo

*ΩΠ!

Μας εφαγε η προοδος!

Εχα ξεχασει οτι το PC μου δεν εχει RS-232 κονεκτορα...* (εχει ομως οπτικο SPIDF!)  ::  

*Θα ξεθαψω την αρχαιολογια! *

----------


## BillGeo

Ωραια, μπηκα στο RB με σειριακο καλωδιο και εδωσα ΙΡ στο ether1.
Και το WinBox λειτουργει σταθερα. Τωρα μενει να το δοκιμασω και στο σπιτι.

----------


## BillGeo

*Σε κατασταση σηκωματος του μονοσωληνιου ιστου στην ταρατσα.

Τελικα βρηκα Μ (και βαρεως τυπου) στην Πανηλεκτρονικη.*
_(btw, αν ακουει ο MiddleEastWest, εχει χαιρετησματα απο τον φιλο του τον Βασιλη.)_

----------


## BillGeo

*Λογο καλοκαιριου και δουλεια το project κομβος-AWMN ειχε αφεθει λιγο πισω.

Τωρα ομως μπηκε και ο "ιστος" και προχοραμε κανονικα!  

Ιδου λοιπον...*






*p.s.* *Εχω στειλει εδω και πααααρα πολυ καιρο μυνηματα για συνδεση στους χρηστες των κομβων 
haleκ (#7626) και middle_EAST_WEST (#58, και δεν εχω παρει απαντηση ακομα.
Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα? Γνωριζει καποιος τιποτα?*

Θελω να πιστευω οτι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα με το συστημα μυνηματων του WiND
(και οχι απλη αδιαφορια  ::  )

----------


## BillGeo

Λοιπον εγινε το απιστευτο!

Αυτος ο ιστος (η σωληνα αυτη) που βλεπετε στο απο πανω ποστ... *εκανε φτερα!!!*

Πηγα σημερα με τον αδερφο μου να δεσουμε πανω το πιατο και το RB και να ριξουμε το UTP κατω και
...πουθενα ο ιστος!!!

Καποιος  ::  ειχε ξεβιδωσει κανονικα τα στριφονια και τον πουλο!!! 
Μονο τα ουπα πανω στο τοιχακι μεινανε!

*ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΩΝ!!!

ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΛΔ!!!*  ::

----------


## senius

Τι να πει κανείς.  ::  

Εψαξες στην ταράτσα σου η στις γειτονικές, μήπως ειναι (..κατα λάθος..) στεραιωμένος αλλού, με κεραία TV έπάνω του?

Τεσπα, σου ευχομαι καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## commando

το οικονομικο κραχ βλεπεις....

----------


## acoul

ευτυχώς που δεν είχες βάλει πάνω και τα τσιμπράκαλα να τα ψάχνεις και αυτά!

----------


## wizzy

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.

Επειδή απο όσο γνωρίζω ο Bill δεν έχει λάβει ακόμα κάποια απάντηση απο τους (2) κόμβους που έχει κοντά του, υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος να τους γνωρίζει και να μας βοηθήσει λίγο στην κατάσταση ??

Αφού δεν έχουν δώσει κάποια απάντηση μετά απο τόσο καιρο, μου είναι και εμένα λίγο δύσκολο να τους πάρω στο VoIP. Μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα θα κατεβώ απο τον Βασίλη για να κάνουμε κάποιο scan ώστε να δούμε τι άλλο υπάρχει στην περιοχή μήπως και καταφέρουμε κάτι. Είναι κρίμα γιατί έχει αφιερώσει αρκετό χρόνο ώστε να ετοιμαστεί

----------


## commando

Σας καταλαβαινω οπως και η Γλυφάδα γενικα απο δω η περιοχες ειναι ανοργανωτες χωρις κλικες κ ο κανενας για πάρτη του και εγω που εκανα κινηση για να κανω λινκ με Καλλιθεα το Πασχα μονο που δεν πλακωθηκαμε.Υπομονη και τα χαπια σας,αν ερθει τιποτα υποψη μου θα τον βοηθησουμε αλλα δεν βλεπω φως.

----------


## BillGeo

> Τι να πει κανείς.  
> 
> Εψαξες στην ταράτσα σου η στις γειτονικές, μήπως ειναι (..κατα λάθος..) στεραιωμένος αλλού, με κεραία TV έπάνω του?
> 
> Τεσπα, σου ευχομαι καλή επιτυχία.





> ευτυχώς που δεν είχες βάλει πάνω και τα τσιμπράκαλα να τα ψάχνεις και αυτά!


Ρε παιδια, τι να παω!

Θελω να πιστευω οτι καποιος "γειτονας" (  ::  ) ηθελε να βαλει την βρομοκεραια του και
πιστευοντας οτι ο ιστος ειναι not-in-use (ασχετα που ηταν καινουριος), τον βουτηξε!

Σιγουρα ομως με εχει κανει να φοβαμαι για τον εξοπλισμο που τελικα θα μπει εκει πανω!

Εξω ξενερωσει!
Anyway, θα παω να κοιταξω πιο εντατικα και με φως για να δω μπας και τον εντοπισω πουθενα διπλα.




> Σας καταλαβαινω οπως και η Γλυφάδα γενικα απο δω η περιοχες ειναι ανοργανωτες χωρις κλικες κ ο κανενας για πάρτη του και εγω που εκανα κινηση για να κανω λινκ με Καλλιθεα το Πασχα μονο που δεν πλακωθηκαμε.Υπομονη και τα χαπια σας,αν ερθει τιποτα υποψη μου θα τον βοηθησουμε αλλα δεν βλεπω φως.



 ::  

Γιατι ρε παιδια?
Το σο δυσκολο ειναι να κανεις ενα client link???  ::

----------


## papako

ο halek μπορεί να είναι εκτος. Θα κοιτάξω να βρω τον αδελφό του

----------


## harrylaos

http://www.market.awmn/index.php?topic=45.0

Μηπως ειναι αυτος?

----------


## commando

Χαρίλαε σε βλεπω να κανεις παρεα παλι με τους χειμερινους κολυμβητες για μπανια.

----------


## harrylaos

Ενα αστειακι μωρε καναμε.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> ο halek μπορεί να είναι εκτος. Θα κοιτάξω να βρω τον αδελφό του


Καλησπέρα, έχω μιλήσει είδη με τον αδελφό του warlock, o halek είναι στο εξωτερικό.

Θα δούμε.

Επίσης:



> http://www.market.awmn/index.php?topic=45.0
> 
> Μηπως ειναι αυτος?


Ουδέν σχόλιον.

----------


## BillGeo

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papako
> 
> ο halek μπορεί να είναι εκτος. Θα κοιτάξω να βρω τον αδελφό του
> 
> 
> Καλησπέρα, έχω μιλήσει είδη με τον αδελφό του warlock, o halek είναι στο εξωτερικό.
> 
> Θα δούμε.


Ευχαριστω για την κινηση.

Δλδ δεν υπαρχει καποιος τωρα που διαχειριζεται τον κομβο?
Καποιος να μου δωσε μερικες ΙΡ δλδ.

Για την αλλη εναλακτικη Middle_East_West (#58 :: , ξερει κανεις κατι?
Υπαρχει καποιο βοηθεια απο εκει?

Αν δεν κανουμε κατι και απο εκει, επομενο ΑΡ ειναι το sw1jra (#6421) 
αλλα ειναι πιο μακρινο το link και σιγουρα δεν θα εχουμε καθαρη fresnel ζωνη.

----------


## liousis

Καλημέρα και από εμένα.Σου εύχομαι καλό ξεκίνημα στις προσπάθειές σου για σύνδεση στο awmn.
Όσον αφορά τον mew (midle east west) από όσο γνωρίζω,τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια επειδή ξεκίνησε να δουλεύει το παιδί ,τρέχει πάρα πολύ, με αποτέλεσμα να μην του μένει ελεύθερος χρόνος να ασχοληθεί με το awmn-ewn.Αυτό ισχύει σίγουρα για τον κόμβο που έχει εδώ στην Αυλίδα ο οποίος είναι down 2 χρόνια τώρα...  ::  
Υποθέτω ότι το ίδιο θα συμβαίνει και στην Καλιθέα...
Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ για του λόγου το αληθές:http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....&sd=a&start=45

----------


## BillGeo

Και ναι... ειμαστε on-line! (εδω και μερικες μερες βασικα)

Τωρα γραφω μεσω 10.19.143.13

Μπηκε νεος σωληνας 2inch γαλβανιζε (2,5 μετρα) και πανω του μπηκε το κουτι με το RBoard
και το Europa 60αρι πιατο με το biquad feeder.

Το σεταρισμα εγινε χαρη στη βοηθεια του φιλου Wizzy (τον οποιο και ευχαριστω παρα πολυ) μεσω τηλε-διαχειρισης του RB.

Εγινε και συνεννοηση με τον κομβουχο (Blade) παλι μεσω του Wizzy για αποδοση στατικης ΙΡ,
μπηκαν τα στατικα routs και σεταριστηκαν οι DNS.

Μενουν ακομα καποιοα μερεμετια στον ιστο, και ισως αλλαγη του feeder, αλλα ειναι δευτερευοντα.

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ.

----------


## BillGeo

Ιδου και φωτο του ιστου:

----------


## DragonFighter

Εύγε!  ::  
Ωραίο και το κουτάκι με το routerboard

----------


## acoul

αφού έκανες κοτζάμ πατέντα για το feeder γιατί δεν έβαζες και τον router εκεί;  :: 

Η σακούλα θα λιώσει - τρυπήσει, αέρας κλπ. και τότε θα τρέχεις ... για στεγανοποιήσεις υπάρχει ειδική ενότητα ngia/πλωτάρχης !!

το συγκεκριμένο πιάτο λόγο κοντού λαιμού δεν σκύβει όσο πρέπει για τα λινκ που βγάζουμε.

----------


## BillGeo

> αφού έκανες κοτζάμ πατέντα για το feeder γιατί δεν έβαζες και τον router εκεί; 
> 
> Η σακούλα θα λιώσει - τρυπήσει, αέρας κλπ. και τότε θα τρέχεις ... για στεγανοποιήσεις υπάρχει ειδική ενότητα ngia/πλωτάρχης !!
> 
> το συγκεκριμένο πιάτο λόγο κοντού λαιμού δεν σκύβει όσο πρέπει για τα λινκ που βγάζουμε.



To ηξερα οτι καποιος θα κραξει για τη σακουλιτσα (και θα εχει δικιο)

Ειναι μια προχειρη λυση μεχρι να βρεθει κατι καλυτερο
(ισως κατασκευη κυλινδρικου biquad με pvc ή αγορα χοανο-cantenna)

Οσο για την κλιση του πιατου την βρηκα επαρκη για το ΑΡ που ηθελα.
Και δεδομενου του υψους της ταρατσας και του γεγονοτος οτι η Καλλιθεα ειναι σε "γουβα", πιστευω οτι δεν θα ειναι προβλημα.

----------

